# KiD CuDi



## BongHits4Jesus (Dec 31, 2009)

Best hip-hop artist ever in my opinion. Discuss, etc.


----------



## tebor (Jan 1, 2010)

No way.
not even close to the best.
But he is ok.


----------



## bestbet06 (Jan 1, 2010)

Im a hip-hop addict and IMO Man on the Moon was the best album of 09. And it was made for smokers, get high and listen to the whole cd, won't be disappointed. Can skip 2 songs tho


----------



## grow space (Jan 1, 2010)

No man...I only liked day & night, crookers remix...!That song is my song...


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 1, 2010)

Probably not the best ever, but he's definitely a stoner's rapper.


----------



## bestbet06 (Jan 1, 2010)

grow space said:


> No man...I only liked day & night, crookers remix...!That song is my song...



aww man you gotta get on that Cudi zone


----------



## tebor (Jan 2, 2010)

After this thread, I relistened to the 'Man on the Moon' album a couple times.
I upgrade my opinion of him from ok to pretty good.
Stiill got a ways to go to be the best though.

can you recommend anything by him other than this album?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 2, 2010)

i donno them dudes from de la soul are tight. same with a tribe called quest


----------



## BongHits4Jesus (Jan 2, 2010)

He has one other mixtape called "A Kid named Cudi" you might like that.


----------



## MRLD (Jan 3, 2010)

he is ok...just day n nite was a good song...and not even the original...it has to be the crookers version....


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 3, 2010)

not even close to the best. too many greats have gone before him. check back in with his resume in 20 years.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

not even fit to be in the top 10 borderline 20..... maybe


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 4, 2010)

This is the sickest beat ever by Cudi. It's an instrumental called 'Interlude II' off of one of his mixtapes and I can't get enough of it.

[youtube]lO6GU6iKP7c[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2010)

open your ears and mind

https://www.rollitup.org/music/40844-kooshs-throwback-classics-fire-joints.html


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Jan 4, 2010)

BEST!>?
That's an easy question..

Hell *naw* man...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> open your ears and mind
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/music/40844-kooshs-throwback-classics-fire-joints.html


 haha thanks for the shout out don. if you guys like hip hop then come check it out and post whatever shit you like. a lot of different styles and artists. everybody there is open minded and likes to chill and just listen to some dope shit. cudi etc etc...come by and post whats hot to you.


----------



## Luxury Tax (Jan 4, 2010)

Cudi is nice and has a ton of songs besides day n nite. His Man on the Moon album won an album of the year award.


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 5, 2010)

Luxury Tax said:


> Cudi is nice and has a ton of songs besides day n nite. His Man on the Moon album won an album of the year award.


I actually think it won a couple Album of the Year awards.


----------



## tebor (Jan 6, 2010)

> He has one other mixtape called "A Kid named Cudi" you might like that.


downloaded this mixtape but not feeling it.

Man on the Moon is a really good album though.


----------



## BongHits4Jesus (Jan 10, 2010)

Man On The Moon just blew me away. I love every song on it besides make her say. And I have other select songs from some of Cudi's other mixtapes.


----------



## Jackp0t08 (Jan 12, 2010)

Im a huge KiD CuDi fan but I wouldnt say hes the best. He has a really unique style and good ass lyrics.


----------



## tebor (Jan 13, 2010)

the day and night remix is nowhere near as good as the original.

the more I listen to Man on the Moon, the more I like it.
Agreed that it is a stoners album.


----------



## ...... (Jan 14, 2010)

Luxury Tax said:


> Cudi is nice and has a ton of songs besides day n nite. His Man on the Moon album won an album of the year award.


Tell me that aint rick ross punk c.o. ass in your avatar
As for kid cudi I dont only like a couple songs by him hes not close to the best not even in the top 20


----------



## four2zerOallday (Jan 16, 2010)

The best ever is a heavy statement. Ill settle for the best drop of 09.


----------



## swishatwista (Jan 28, 2010)

alot of others stride passed him ma fukin sprinting. Isnt he chi, what about twista, well if your not into hard shit, but he's still sick reguardless. Theres some tight ass beats out there


----------



## swishatwista (Jan 29, 2010)

no bentleys caddilac pimpin


----------

